
Ask HN: Any interest for idea-to-launch in 6 weeks for $3800? - WWKong
I finally found a small team of developers who successfully launched my side project. The hardest part has been, by far, finding the right team to outsource. It took me several years and several failed attempt to land with this team.<p>Since I was happy with the output for the amount of money I paid, I thought others in my shoes might benefit from something like this. So I worked out a package with team:<p>MVP, 6 weeks of effort, one mobile platform of choice, $3800, includes basic design, includes publishing to app store<p>Wanted to see if there is any interest from the startup community. Any feedback on the package, pricing? Any experience to share?
======
bikamonki
I need an app that scans receipts, runs OCR on them and extracts given data
fields using regex. Both pictures and extracted data need to be send to a
backend provided by me. Ideally, the app can be build using web stack so it
can be used via browser as web app so we do not need to code native for iOS
and Android . Users need to be auth before using the app since scans and data
will be saved under each users account.

~~~
WWKong
This sounds like something that they can deliver. If you want to get it built
send me the mocks at buildanappwithme at gmail. I will review the team and
finalize.

------
phantom_oracle
What is your take/incentive from this?

~~~
WWKong
Not decided yet. For now it is helping this good team get couple projects. I
teach the community how to build mobile apps online. Some students expressed
interest in skipping the learning curve and getting an MVP out. Thought I will
ask here and see how it plays out.

